# New from the Orchid Inn



## orchid527 (Nov 27, 2021)

Stopped by Sam’s place on Friday to pick up some flasks that I had ordered and decided it was a good idea to buy an additional flask and some mature plants. I have the good fortune to live less than 3 easy hours away by car. These are the flasks:

OIW0030, Wossner Favorite, leucochilum “Frity Lady” x hangianum “Blumen Insel” AM/AOS

OIW0012, leucochilum “Down Pour” x vietnamense “Dark Force”

OIV0149, malipoense “Ancient Spider” x “Sam’s Choice” FCC/AOS

OIV0119, Saint Swithin “New Wave” x Johanna Burkhardt “Sam’s Choice” FCC/AOS

I have been looking for some mature PEOYs and noticed that Sam had several for sale with both roth and sandy as the pod parent. We talked about the advantages of each and I decided to get three mature plants with sanderianum “Lady in Red” x roth “Leo” and “New Horizon”, PSH0144 and PSH0152. No sheaths yet, but the bases are very bulbous.

I noticed he also had some nice looking paph Julius, so I bought two in sheath. The cross is roth “Wide Barron” x lowii “Exotic Dancer” FCC/AOS. The flower on my old one was just too misshapen and I had given it away.

Mike
These are the Wossner Favorite


These are the leucochilum x vietnamense


These are the malipoense


These are the Saint Swithin x Johanna Burkhardt


These are the PEOY


These are the Julius


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 27, 2021)

Nice haul, Mike! 
That one Julius looks to be in sheath already. How exciting!! 
I was eyeing on that hangianum primary. I thought it was supposed to be a flask containing 10 seedlings and yours have quite a few. Perhapy he meant 10 larger seedlings guarunteed. 
I have vietnamense x leucochilum (not Sam's) and this hybrid is worth having just for the leaves in my opinion. Your seedlings already show nice and dark green leaves with some patterns. 
Let me be a little nosy and ask you what are those other Paphs in the PEOY photo?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 27, 2021)

I got myself a flask of leucochilum (Perfection x Giant 2019) and a large seedling of calloum. I really want a nice colloratum/flame flower. Fingers crossed!! I wanted a lot more but had to limit myself due to space issue again and always. haha


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 27, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Nice haul, Mike!
> That one Julius looks to be in sheath already. How exciting!!
> I was eyeing on that hangianum primary. I thought it was supposed to be a flask containing 10 seedlings and yours have quite a few. Perhapy he meant 10 larger seedlings guarunteed.
> I have vietnamense x leucochilum (not Sam's) and this hybrid is worth having just for the leaves in my opinion. Your seedlings already show nice and dark green leaves with some patterns.
> Let me be a little nosy and ask you what are those other Paphs in the PEOY photo?


Sam had indicated via e-mail and on the website that this flask contained only 10 plants, but when he was boxing things up, he put in an extra flask. He also gave me pretty good prices on the mature plants, before he applied the discount. I thought he was being very generous. In addition to this, it was just a really good visit. He showed me some of the seedlings in the warm room and we talked a bit about paph tigrinum and phrag besseae culture. He has an amazing place. I think you could pick any area on any bench and the plants would be nicer than most of the ones you see in any show.

Those other plants in the photo were purchased as tigrinum from Terry Partin. They are not. Two are in sheath, so at least I will find out what the flower looks like. My concern is that no one can have any confidence as to what the true plant name is, which is a shame, because they are good growers. I also have about 25 and they take up a lot of space. 

Mike


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 27, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> Stopped by Sam’s place on Friday to pick up some flasks that I had ordered and decided it was a good idea to buy an additional flask and some mature plants. I have the good fortune to live less than 3 easy hours away by car. These are the flasks:
> 
> OIW0030, Wossner Favorite, leucochilum “Frity Lady” x hangianum “Blumen Insel” AM/AOS
> 
> ...


Good luck with them, cannot wait for the flowers.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 28, 2021)

Karp60 said:


> Good luck with them, cannot wait for the flowers.


Ditto! Keep us posted!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 28, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> Sam had indicated via e-mail and on the website that this flask contained only 10 plants, but when he was boxing things up, he put in an extra flask. He also gave me pretty good prices on the mature plants, before he applied the discount. I thought he was being very generous. In addition to this, it was just a really good visit. He showed me some of the seedlings in the warm room and we talked a bit about paph tigrinum and phrag besseae culture. He has an amazing place. I think you could pick any area on any bench and the plants would be nicer than most of the ones you see in any show.
> 
> Those other plants in the photo were purchased as tigrinum from Terry Partin. They are not. Two are in sheath, so at least I will find out what the flower looks like. My concern is that no one can have any confidence as to what the true plant name is, which is a shame, because they are good growers. I also have about 25 and they take up a lot of space.
> 
> Mike


Surely a person will be able to guess once they open? And Terry has tigrinum for sale now, won’t he make it right…?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 28, 2021)

It will be interesting to see the flowers once open but definitely not tigrinum based on how the leaves look. 
Hopefully something nice!


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 28, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Surely a person will be able to guess once they open? And Terry has tigrinum for sale now, won’t he make it right…?


The leaves on these are unlike any tigrinum I have seen and the plants grow like weeds. Also, the variation in the foliage indicates that it is a hybrid. I will know for sure when they bloom. I believe it is an honest mistake and that somewhere a label was mixed up. This flask cost me $350 + Illinois tax. The problem going forward is that it is expensive to ship 25 large plants and I can't have confidence in the actual name of the cross. The mistake may have been made in the lab and not by Terry. MIke


----------



## LO69 (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice seedlings!!! You American guys are lucky to have quality flasks suppliers.

Malipoense Is worth even without flowers, has such a beautiful dark green mottled foliage.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 28, 2021)

Wow! Your new acquisitions numbers are enough to blow away most newbies collections after a few years (!)
Though it may very well have not been sams fault for the name mixup, he is high enough integrity that he would want to make it right in some way for plants with wrong ID that he sold. Possibly ask if since he has some tigrinums, he could send you a few plants worth the value you placed towards the flasks original value. Since many people will see online that you received incorrectly named plants from him, they may get a negative correlation from the error. If he is told there was an error, then he has the chance to make it right. And others will also see that he is true, and will make it right. By being nice, so to speak, you aren’t allowing him to make it right. I think asking could only help him and you
These things I say politely with the hope that all is made right


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 28, 2021)

Ugh, sucks that Sam is too far away for me to visit unless I were to make it a 4 day trip and spend like, 5 grand lol.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm happy that I'm far away from him. Otherwise, I would turn into a major shopping addict. lol


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 28, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> Wow! Your new acquisitions numbers are enough to blow away most newbies collections after a few years (!)
> Though it may very well have not been sams fault for the name mixup, he is high enough integrity that he would want to make it right in some way for plants with wrong ID that he sold. Possibly ask if since he has some tigrinums, he could send you a few plants worth the value you placed towards the flasks original value. Since many people will see online that you received incorrectly named plants from him, they may get a negative correlation from the error. If he is told there was an error, then he has the chance to make it right. And others will also see that he is true, and will make it right. By being nice, so to speak, you aren’t allowing him to make it right. I think asking could only help him and you
> These things I say politely with the hope that all is made right


The tigrinum in question are not from Sam. They are from a guy in the Chicago area. They got pulled into this thread because you could see the tips of the leaves in one of the photos of Sam's plants and an ST member inquired about them. Sam's tigrinum are the real thing. The tigrinum in question need to bloom to confirm suspicions. Mike


----------



## JimNJ (Dec 18, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> Stopped by Sam’s place on Friday to pick up some flasks that I had ordered and decided it was a good idea to buy an additional flask and some mature plants. I have the good fortune to live less than 3 easy hours away by car. These are the flasks:
> 
> OIW0030, Wossner Favorite, leucochilum “Frity Lady” x hangianum “Blumen Insel” AM/AOS
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing all of this info. Hoping to get to visit Sam’s gh over the winter. Does he let you choose plants from the bench? Must be such a cool experience.


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 18, 2021)

JimNJ said:


> Thanks for sharing all of this info. Hoping to get to visit Sam’s gh over the winter. Does he let you choose plants from the bench? Must be such a cool experience.


The times I have been there, I was the only one, and I was there mostly to pick up flasks so that they wouldn't get beat up during shipment. For this most recent trip, I had been in touch with him earlier by e-mail and had indicated that I wanted to buy some mature plants too. I already knew what I wanted and we went directly to the areas where they were growing. He wanted to keep the strongest plants, but was pretty generous with what he let go. Several years ago, on my first trip there, he did take the time to show me around a bit, but I have never wandered around on my own. That would take days and would totally empty my billfold.

It just dawned on me that he may not be open to the public and I was just clueless when I asked to pick plants up at his greenhouse??? Mike


----------



## JimNJ (Dec 18, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> The times I have been there, I was the only one, and I was there mostly to pick up flasks so that they wouldn't get beat up during shipment. For this most recent trip, I had been in touch with him earlier by e-mail and had indicated that I wanted to buy some mature plants too. I already knew what I wanted and we went directly to the areas where they were growing. He wanted to keep the strongest plants, but was pretty generous with what he let go. Several years ago, on my first trip there, he did take the time to show me around a bit, but I have never wandered around on my own. That would take days and would totally empty my billfold.
> 
> It just dawned on me that he may not be open to the public and I was just clueless when I asked to pick plants up at his greenhouse??? Mike


Thanks Mike. I’ll have a flask order to pick up too - so will ask about how to buy some plants.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 19, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> The times I have been there, I was the only one, and I was there mostly to pick up flasks so that they wouldn't get beat up during shipment. For this most recent trip, I had been in touch with him earlier by e-mail and had indicated that I wanted to buy some mature plants too. I already knew what I wanted and we went directly to the areas where they were growing. He wanted to keep the strongest plants, but was pretty generous with what he let go. Several years ago, on my first trip there, he did take the time to show me around a bit, but I have never wandered around on my own. That would take days and would totally empty my billfold.
> 
> It just dawned on me that he may not be open to the public and I was just clueless when I asked to pick plants up at his greenhouse??? Mike


If I may chime in: definitely not open to the public per se but if you write well in advance with a range of dates and times, he is likely to give you a visit. He will let you look at a lot but the way his greenhouse is set up to maximize grow space, there are only two aisles open at any one time; he can roll the benches for something specific but I have felt that he prefers you don’t touch growing plants; I keep my hands clasped behind my back most of the time. As far as choosing your own plants, he likes you to provide a list of what you might want and then he might say and/or show what’s available from which to choose — but he is more likely to tell you what sizes/ages he has of those and, if you commit, to fetch you the specimens of his choosing. He’s really nice about this but because his greenhouse is such a religious experience to me, I never arrive with an agenda beyond what I’ve stated in the correspondence that predates my arrival. He is always very nice and generous and I have yet to experience a plant of his failing on me. But he does sometimes seem a bit anxious about wandering his aisles, touching his stuff, etc., so I will never do that. I can only imagine his worries. It must be millions sunk into his operation. It’s a privilege to see.


----------



## JimNJ (Dec 19, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> If I may chime in: definitely not open to the public per se but if you write well in advance with a range of dates and times, he is likely to give you a visit. He will let you look at a lot but the way his greenhouse is set up to maximize grow space, there are only two aisles open at any one time; he can roll the benches for something specific but I have felt that he prefers you don’t touch growing plants; I keep my hands clasped behind my back most of the time. As far as choosing your own plants, he likes you to provide a list of what you might want and then he might say and/or show what’s available from which to choose — but he is more likely to tell you what sizes/ages he has of those and, if you commit, to fetch you the specimens of his choosing. He’s really nice about this but because his greenhouse is such a religious experience to me, I never arrive with an agenda beyond what I’ve stated in the correspondence that predates my arrival. He is always very nice and generous and I have yet to experience a plant of his failing on me. But he does sometimes seem a bit anxious about wandering his aisles, touching his stuff, etc., so I will never do that. I can only imagine his worries. It must be millions sunk into his operation. It’s a privilege to see.


Good tips to keep in mind. Indeed it would be quite an experience/privilege to be able to see his grreenhouse.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2021)

There really are many diseases and insects that get transferred from one place to another very easily and very costly usually to treat. So random wandering and touching can be a problem in a clean area


----------

